# The most attractive martial artist...



## Black Bear (Jan 29, 2004)

Michele Krasnoo fans notwithstanding, I think the most attractive martial arts quasi-celebrity has to be Elisa Au, the Hawaiian karateka. She is an engineer, but she still looks sweet. 

I can't for the life of me get a decent pic of her online. You know who I'm talking about, she's the spokesmodel for Adidas Elite gi.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 29, 2004)

hmm, anyone have a pic of her? Not sure I know who we are talking about.

Don't forget Kelly Ho.

7sm


----------



## Akula (Jan 29, 2004)

Found this one on a Google image search for Elisa Au.

http://www.americansamurai.com/gallery/usoc1/images/Elisa Au smile posed.JPG

I could possibly name Ziyi Zhang, but according to her bio at imdb, she never really studied a martial art, just plays the part in movies - does that count?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2004)

ME.  They dont get much Hotter. 








Sorry, Megalomania is setting in, I am finishing up a 16 hour overnight at the office...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Sorry, Megalomania is setting in, I am finishing up a 16 hour overnight at the office


 Should we expect a bid for world domination soon?

Michelle Yeoh was always an attractive woman to me.  Kelly Hu most definetly.


----------



## Spud (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Bear _
> *Elisa Au, the Hawaiian karateka. She is an engineer, but she still looks sweet.
> 
> *



As an engineer, let me just say.

OUCH!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *ME.  They dont get much Hotter. *



...[insert caustic barb here]


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

Akula, thanks! That's by far the best pic I've seen of her online. Not outstanding, but the best so far. There are a couple more that I found on Google before I brought this up, but they sucked mud. 

Guys, we're talking about martial artists here, no Zhang Ziyi's and stuff. 

Spud, I have a lot of engineer friends. It's funny though, female engineers are used to getting more than their share of attention because of the favourable gender ratio in their university program. 

I went out with an engineer for a couple years; she worked for the Department of National Defense, and cheated on me with a fighter jet mechanic. 
1) female in the military
2) female engineer
3) different city

That's three strikes, I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## Spud (Jan 30, 2004)

Yah, my Ex is also an engineer. I've sworn off them.  My girlfriend is a on the other end of the spectrum physcotherapist - much better fit. Plus she tells me how to deal with the voices in my head...  

 

But to all the women out there I highly recommend dating engineers....  We appreciate the attention as we were deprived in college.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, I'm a psychologist! 

I won't date another shrink though--our kids would be too screwed up. 

Yeah, I think some male engineers are fairly eligible. They're intelligent, level-headed and can probably fix things. And some of them keep in shape, unlike, say, programmers? 

TTT for more pics of martial hotties!


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

This is mildly amusing. 

http://easylink.playstream.com/tonylaudati/ChickswithSticks.wvx


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

Zhang Ziyi, is pretty hot, though.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> This is mildly amusing


 That looks like a cut scene from a cheesy porno movie.


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 30, 2004)

Erin Toughill's very pretty IMHO:

http://www.erintoughill.com/

Ian.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 30, 2004)

Ahh, for me it's a toss up between Ceicei and Kenpo Tess!
:ladysman:   awwe, you ladies are welcome.


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Erin Toughill's very pretty IMHO:
> 
> http://www.erintoughill.com/
> ...





:asian:  Yes, she is a hottie. :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *ME.  They dont get much Hotter.
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow, it's the son of Brian Bosworth!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't care for "cheescake" in the MA. If they can fight, then they hold their own. Who gives a flip how good they look in a bra holding a pair of weapons.:shrug:


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't care for "cheescake" in the MA. If they can fight, then they hold their own. Who gives a flip how good they look in a bra holding a pair of weapons.:shrug: *



Dude!!!!

You are not THAT old?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Erin Toughill's very pretty IMHO:
> 
> http://www.erintoughill.com/
> ...



ahhhhh....when she's in your guard, do you fight anymore?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> ahhhhh....when she's in your guard, do you fight anymore?


 Yes, you do... to keep her from gettin' away.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *Dude!!!!
> 
> You are not THAT old? *



No, just tire of the hype just to sell pics, magazines.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, just tire of the hype just to sell pics, magazines. *



I get ya.  There is a lot of fantasy involved in stuff like this.  On one hand I think its crap and then on the other, I can understand its appeal.


----------



## whackjob-san (Jan 31, 2004)

I always thought Cat Sassoon was amazing, but that was ten years ago.  Wonder what she looks like now.  Anybody seen anything recent on either Kathy Long or Cynthia Rothrock?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by MACaver
> *Ahh, for me it's a toss up between Ceicei and Kenpo Tess!
> :ladysman:   awwe, you ladies are welcome.   *



boy, is that a suckup if ever saw one.  good job...hehe.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *boy, is that a suckup if ever saw one.  good job...hehe.   *



what suckup? it's honesty is as honesty does...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

oh..yeah..._honesty_...heheheee.


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Bear _
> *This is mildly amusing.
> 
> http://easylink.playstream.com/tonylaudati/ChickswithSticks.wvx *



hee hee... mildly, but entertaining!  thanx BB


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

MACaver..


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

Have you seen Diana Inosanto?  Nuff said!


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 5, 2004)

Folks tell me that she's stunning in person. Someone I know trained with Ron Balicki and saw her around. His eyes bug out, he says to Ron, "You're wife's unbeLIEVABLE!" The guy just smiles, nods and goes "I know". I guess he gets it a lot.


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

Bah, mine's better.


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh Kelly Hu is absolutely gorgeous but not forgetting Sarah Michelle Gellar, she is very nice too! And Bruce Lee's Daughter Shannon is really attractive but lethal I'm sure!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 6, 2004)

> Bruce Lee's Daughter Shannon is really attractive but lethal I'm sure!



Lethal?  Probably not that lethal...but she is indeed cute.

Michelle Yeoh, now, could break up my marriage.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, Shannon Lee's lost a lot of weight. Pretty dang hot.


----------

